# Obsessed with brushes!



## Coopersmum

Has anybody else got a pup that is obsessed with mobs and brushes? Cooper barks at the brush and the mop every time i go to sweep up. He also runs away with the hair brush every time he sees it and has ate a couple of mops! My little girl has a snow white doll with the seven dwarfs, he also runs away with the dwarfs every time he see them, but leaves the other toys alone, its really funny.

What things does everyone elses dog like to chew?


----------



## Joe

Kia hates our vacuum cleaner, I think it was the first thing she ever barked at...
Maybe she thinks it's some huge noisy animal who came to claim her territory


----------



## timberwolfe

Clancy used to be terrified of the ironing board. Pull it out and he would be cowering behind the bed shaking. It ws pathetic. 

He is obsessed with getting as many socks in his mouth at once as he can possible fit in there. Leave socks on the floor in our house and they become his.


----------



## Coopersmum

I know all about the socks, lol!!! Ive hardly got a whole pair left!


----------



## Vierka

*Underwear too...*

The sock eating is hillarious! Kia has never really been soooo interested in socks - I mean she used to pull some out of the laundry room (only the used ones of course and sometimes even used underwear ), but not so much anymore. When she was still a puppy, she LOVED to play with my hair ties, carefully pulled them from my hair and ran away to play with them.


----------



## Charm

*Ratty play*

When I first introduced my pet Rat Monty to my pup Ripley it was the funniest sight ever!!! You should have seen the fuss she made. She was actually scared of this tiny little creature 1/20th her size! She would bounce around him then come hide behind me. The funniest thing was that Monty showed NO fear. He puts his head in Ripley's mouth when she yawns. It is so cute now they are used to each other....Monty rides around on Ripley's back and they groom each other! It's so precious


----------



## Coopersmum

Thats quite a unique friendship, a dog and a rat! Have you any pictures of them? My son wants a hamster, but i am too scared that Cooper would eat it


----------



## Charm

I do actually but the files are too big to post here I think. If anyone can tell me how to post larger files, I'll make sure I do this. Judging by your photo Cooper is a little bit older than my Ripley. So if you got a Hampster, there is a good chance he'll hurt it because they weren't introuced at a young age. Just supervise them together at all times. Introduce them in short sessions at first, 5mins at the most. If Cooper behaves, praise him ALOT. If he tries to nip or bite or is playing too rough, a firm NO and put the hampster away. After a while they will be good friends!


----------



## Coopersmum

I think if you send your pictures to Joe (admin) he will resize it for you. As for Cooper, well he is seven months old now, i think he may be a little old to be introduced to a hamster! I had a cat which he started to get on with, but it has disappeared . The only other animal he has met (except dogs) was a horse in a field one day, but i think Cooper realised who was boss there! He chases birds every time he sees them, so i think i will wait until his puppy stage is over before getting a hamster (for safety reasons!!!)


----------



## Charm

Smart dog! I think Monty would have tried to take the horse on, hehehe. He just has no idea how small and fragile he really is. Heart of a lion that one. Hopefully Cooper wasn't responsible for your cat's disapperance


----------



## Vierka

Last year we were walking on the beach here in Toronto and there was a police horse walking on the sand (with a policeman riding on top ) and Kia was quite interested in the horse, but a bit intimidated because of his size. All of a sudden, a dog came running over (smaller than Kia in size) and started ATTACKING the horse!!! It was horrible, because the horse didn't want to hurt the dog by kicking it, but the dog started biting the horse's leg! Finally the policeman tried to scare the dog off with his little whip (don't know how the thing is called exactly). The owner of the dog was nowhere to be found.  

That's my little horse/dog story...


----------



## Coopersmum

Poor horse!! I wish i had a beach to walk along, i'm jealous!! We have a beach about 30 miles away, but it is always too cold to go to it and it is not very nice. I will have to take Cooper for a swim in the sea in the summer time though.


----------



## Charm

*Beaches Beaches everywhere*

I am lucky enough to live about 10mins from the beach. In fact, the whole of the Gold Coast is surrounded by beaches. Basically every part of Australia that is populated has a beach nearby. We have a few 'off the leash' beaches which are just wonderful. All the dogs run around and splash in the water together.....Very Cute! No horses though =P hehhe


----------



## Bonni

Please believe me when I say that the beaches in Toronto do not even come close to being compared to beaches in Australia. Talk about comparing apples to oranges!!!

The beaches in Toronto are virtually unswimmable due to pollution. They're nice to walk along with your dog, or go for a bike ride, but they're not for swimming. Lake Ontario (which is the body of water that Toronto is on) is huge, actually it's one of the "Great Lakes", however, it's surrounded by industry. Toronto, Buffalo, Niagara Falls, Hamilton (Canada's version of New Jersey) have all polluted the lake to the point where there is nothing left alive in it. It's become just a body of water used for industry and energy production.  

So, again, it's nice to walk along, but when anyone from Toronto talks about walks at the beach, please try not to envision a gorgeous ocean with white powder sand. It's unfortunately not the case.

Sorry for being so crude and gross. I find the whole thing very upsetting. But I guess that's another topic for another board somewhere else!  

Anyone on an ocean coast is very lucky. I envy you tremendoulsy. Mind you, if I lived along an ocean coast, I'd have plenty of trouble getting my butt in to work everyday!

Happy trails,
Bonni


----------



## Joe

I agree with Bonni, although there are some places where water doesn't seem so bad and it's still on lake Ontario. Kia would be swimming there for hours and we wouldn't be able to get her out and really, we never had a single problem.

Just wanted to say, it's not all that bad. I know, communities around the Lake Ontario use basin water for drinking, bathing, and other household uses, plus as Bonni already mentioned all of the industry around the lake... 
It probably creates a great place for bacteria, viruses, protozoas such as Cryptosporidium and all kinds of microbial contaminants which may come from sewage treatment plants, septic systems, agricultural livestock operations and wildlife... but still, all this said, we never had a problem to let Kia swim at it. Even I swimmed at lake ontario couple of times and I am still alive 

Plus, it's being said there are some programs in effect relevant to the Great Lakes Water Quality Agreement which unless states otherwise should provide safe enviroment for swimmers.

But I know, it simply cannot be compared to some lakes north of Toronto, where you'll be canoeing and see the bottom of the lake, couple of meters below.

Bon, have you been to Georgian Bay or Cyprus Lake, that area has very nice lakes... Maybe we could go for camping together with Mark.

Also lakes in Algonquin, we go there for camping every year for last 6-7 years (sometime more than once) and water in some places is so clean you can drink it. I know some people would boil it first, but I many times didn't and never had a problem.

Joe


----------



## finn1217

Finn doesn't ever bark...except when the rake or shovel comes out then he growls and barks incessantly!!


----------



## Coopersmum

Cooper always barks at the window cleaner, but when the window cleaner opens the gate and comes in, Cooper runs over wagging his tail, glad i did not buy him as a guard dog. He never barks back at any dog that barks at him. Every morning when we walk up to the school a little terrier barks at him like mad. Cooper just looks at him and every day i say to him bark back you big wimp!!!


----------



## Vierka

That is really funny Diana. I think they just want to be the bigger dog in the barking situation  ...
Kia has had some unpleasant experiences with small dogs - one especially crazy dog (his owner is definitely the crazier of them two) bit her on the nose and since then she's scared of him - meanwhile she would have no problem beating this little guy up. But nooooo... she rather has fights (rarely) with dogs her own size or bigger...  
Last summer I was taking a walk with her and all of the sudden a Jack R. Terrier comes flying across the road and attacks Kia! Kia did not do anything to him but I was really losing my cool because the little guy went completely berserk and I was afraid he's going to hurt her. Well, the owner came running soon, but I was pretty shocked. I never know what is the best thing to do in those situations because I don't want to get bitten or hurt the dog attacking Kia...


----------



## Coopersmum

Vierka said:


> That is really funny Diana. I think they just want to be the bigger dog in the barking situation  ...
> Kia has had some unpleasant experiences with small dogs - one especially crazy dog (his owner is definitely the crazier of them two) bit her on the nose and since then she's scared of him - meanwhile she would have no problem beating this little guy up. But nooooo... she rather has fights (rarely) with dogs her own size or bigger...
> Last summer I was taking a walk with her and all of the sudden a Jack R. Terrier comes flying across the road and attacks Kia! Kia did not do anything to him but I was really losing my cool because the little guy went completely berserk and I was afraid he's going to hurt her. Well, the owner came running soon, but I was pretty shocked. I never know what is the best thing to do in those situations because I don't want to get bitten or hurt the dog attacking Kia...


 
I was laughing at your reference to the crazy dog and the owner being crazier!! I know what you mean. It is funny how a pain in the neck dog, always has a pain in the neck owner!! It is like the dog inherits the ways of its owner. (sorry Cooper!) It is funny the way some people look like their pet!! I actually had hair like Cooper, blonde and a bit wavy, but thankfully Coopers hair has got more golden!! When i first got him, I always looked in the mirror and noted the resemblance!!


----------



## GoldenAussie

Please, please be careful with socks around Goldens. The breeder I purchased Shadow from has a tragic tale.

Shadow's namesake was a golden who loved socks. He would chew them, and eat them!
Small amounts apparently, nothing to do damage until......
One day he became ill and was taken to the vet. They did many tests, and could not find out what was wrong with him. In the end they operated and found a sock stuck inside his intestine. Sadly this Shadow died shortly afterwards.

You really have to watch what they chew on, that they don't swallow something that could cause a lot of problems!


----------



## mojosmum

I know what you mean about socks. Both Mojo and Zoe will eat socks or J cloths or face cloths if they can get them. Every once in a while I'll see Zoe struggling to do her business and I'll go over. Hanging out of her butt is a J cloth so I do the "Mum" thing and grab hold of it and GENTLY pull. YUCK!!! Can't say that "YUCK" word enough! I also had an incident with Roxy when I bought the guys some new toys. I had Roxy on a leash (so she wouldn't fight with Zoe) and gave her a new latex toy. Three chomps of her mighty jaws and the end of the toy was gone. I shoved my fingers down her throat to see if I could get it but no way. I then threw Hydrogen Peroxide down the throat to make her vomit but no way again. I finally had to take her to the vet where the xray showed a very clear picture of the whistle and end of the toy. She was in surgery that afternoon and stayed there for three very stressful days (for her). The cost of this was $800.00 (stressful for me). They told me they gave me a break on the price. So please be careful of any whistles or squeaky toys. I always NOW take the squeak out of a toy and if a toy has been broken into (like a tennis ball) then it's removed from the yard.


----------



## Pepe Gardner

Doesn't matter what you will try. You can put all your socks into the waste basket and lock it with one of those swinging/locking lids. 
This will work for about 3 days 
They will figured out how to get past the locking lid.


----------



## goldencity

What is it with socks and Goldens? They all love them.
Millie is very dainty and will only carry one at once by the very tip, but Daisy will try to cram as many in as possible prefferably including a pair of pants as well! It does not seem to matter how well you have tidied up, they can still find them!


----------



## Coopersmum

Cooper is not at all dainty He just runs over to my sofa (that he is not really meant to be on) and gives me a look as if to say "I know you are going to take this off me, but hey, it was worth it!" I know what your mean about no matter how well you hide them, Cooper can find any sock (but does not bother with unused ones very much unless i am hanging out my washing, then he runs away with them sometimes) sometimes my little boy goes to put his sock on and his toe is hanging out thanks to Cooper! he seems to like dark socks the best, but if he cant find them, any colour will do!


----------



## goldengirl

Teddy came to us when he was just 5 yrs old so I had no part in his early training. However, his first owner did a good job: he doesn't touch anything that's not on the floor, and he ignores [thank god!] shoes, purses and other things of leather. He will grab a sock on occasion though, and prances around the house with it, proud as punch! He has his favorite stuffed toys [babies to him] and his bones and tennis balls and those are his favorites...and, of course, any FOOD that finds it way to the floor he feels is fair game! I had to laugh tonight though...as I was taking a sausage out of the pan, it jumped off the fork and bounced onto the floor, right past his nose where he was lying in the kitchen, [he always lies RIGHT near me when I'm in the kitchen] and landed on the other side of the room, but it happened so fast he didn't even get a chance to realize what was happening and I scooped it up before he could get it. That's got to be a first for him, he's never missed a treat like that before!


----------



## goldengirl

timberwolfe said:


> Clancy used to be terrified of the ironing board. Pull it out and he would be cowering behind the bed shaking. It ws pathetic.
> 
> He is obsessed with getting as many socks in his mouth at once as he can possible fit in there. Leave socks on the floor in our house and they become his.


 Clancy! What an adorable name! I haven't heard that name in a very long time...my beloved Collie was named Clancy, it was 30 years ago but I still miss him. It's nice to see someone else named their beloved puppy Clancy!


----------



## Gldngrl2476

*socks, scary things, and such....*

I totally know what you mean about the socks!!!!! My Abby never messes with ANYTHING that is not hers (she's so good) except for socks! She won't go get them out of the laundry basket or anything, but if you leave them on the floor, they are fair game! 
One time, my mom came from out of town to visit, and left her luggage open. When we got back, Abby had gone into her luggage and eaten her bra! She NEVER touches stuff! But we figured she did it caues my mom was taking my time away from Abby! 
Used to have a male golden that would go into the laundry basket and pull out 'used' underwear!:doh: Thank goodness my girl doesn't do that! just the boys!!! 
And my big, 70-75 lb Abby is scared to death of lizards and small dogs! Actually, I think she's afriad of her shadow too! but could care less about the ironing board or vacuum cleaner! Oh, and she hates it when the toilet flushes!!!!! 
Silly ol goldens! go to love them!!!!!!


----------



## goldencity

*scary scary*

Of my two young goldens [age 2], Millie is the boss, shes not as big as Daisy,but is definetly in charge.

Today we met Bob, one of the farm dogs,who came with us on our walk. Hes a black and white collie age 8 months and half Daisy's size. Daisy was scared of him, she tried hiding behind me, tried walking with her head between my legs , tried hiding under the hedge. Milly plays with him and bosses him around but poor old Daisy just tries to hide. 
I wish she'd be a bit more assertive with other dogs as there are a number of these farm dogs which just seem to be allowed to roam where they like. They arn't nasty or anything but she's scared of them all.
Sarah


----------



## goldengirl

That is hilarious! Teddy has never gone in for underwear thank heaven, and the only thing he seems to be afraid of is electrical storms. The poor guy just quivers and pants and salivates whenever there is thunder. Teddy is a BIG boy, and totally non aggressive, but he barks ferociously at other big dogs. I finally learned that when he was a puppy before we got him, he was attacked by a big dog and ever since then, he would bark as he passed the house where the offending dog lived, so I conclude that is why is barks at large dogs even today.


----------



## Cassey

We don't have a decent pair of underwear left in our house!!!! Clean, dirty doesn't matter, Cassey can't get enough. Socks are fun TOO!!


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

Funny- just the other day i caught my 9 week old Golden barking at the tape measure and a Kong toy. I had never heard her bark and growl like that before. It was quite funny. She also likes to chase the dust pan and mop and eat paper towels as soon as i use them to clean up her accidents in the house.


----------

